# Breeding Black Skirt tetras?



## little_lady (Sep 4, 2014)

Has anyone ever had any luck breeding these guys? especially in a regular tank environment?

Mine seem to be pretty active and healthy, but I only have 3, (2 male 1 female I think) I would like to get more, but I would love to maybe breed eventually.


----------



## misl (May 1, 2010)

have some myself actually 9 to be exact, they scatter eggs all over so a separate tank would be best. females tend to be very fat when they are ready to breed. You might need some vinager eels for the fry to eat as they are pretty small. need to remove the parents once they have spawned. good luck


----------

